# Newbie here: Anyone hear of www.nationwidemsi.com



## NeverWinterProperties (Feb 17, 2014)

My husband and I have decided to do something crazy and we have entered into this side of the business. Previously I was a cubicle monkey for 7 1/2 years for two of the largest Nationals. Insanity? I know, but what the heck, right? You only live once. Anyway, I am trying to find people to work for and I came across these people on my Linked In account. Anyone know of them? Work for them? I am getting a shady vibe on these folks. So, was just wondering. Thanks! This site and these forums have been invaluable for us and you guys are awesome! 

Company address is: www.nationwidemsi.com


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hard to say much from the website. It is a standard wordpress type site that someone with basic IT skills can build. Not a lot of specifics. I'm a little curious how they are "Certifying" people to become inspectors. I doubt whatever credentials you gain thru them will be valid with anyone else and probably will cost you all the same.
Be aware the inspections mentioned were door knocks, a little more hazardous than the drive by and vacant interior inspection sort. Commercial and Title 1 collections seem to be one of their suits. If you really want to branch into this area, go as far as you can without spending money and see where it leads.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NeverWinterProperties said:


> . . .you guys are awesome!. . .


Oh, thank you. 

BTW, I have never heard of nationwidemsi before either.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard of MSI but not this Nationwidemsi ?

Remember new coke?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I've heard of MSI but not this Nationwidemsi ?
> 
> Remember new coke?


 
Could be, but looking at their website and their full name that the initials come from, I doubt it.


----------



## NeverWinterProperties (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you guys once again. I think I am going to avoid them for now. We are too new to the business to have the "extra" cash flow to waste in this area. And, ya, good point GTX63, I don't feel like getting my head shot off because of people thinking I am the repo man! LOL


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Could be, but looking at their website and their full name that the initials come from, I doubt it.


I don't think it is. I suspect they are one of the thousands that will pop up for a 3-5 year run at our industry before they implode.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The rate for occupancy and basic interior inspections range from $3 to $10 from most of the nationals. Even with those, it isn't uncommon to have the homeowner come across the hood of your car, chase after you or otherwise put you in harms way. A good friend that used to work for me was doing door knock inspections for some collection companies, Harley Davidson, etc. For $15, he was supposed to knock on the door, identify himself to the homeowner, deliver paperwork to them, call the lender in their presence and then hand their own cellphone to the homeowner to discuss their situation right there. People in the middle of divorces, drug issues, gambling debts, etc who just are not in a good place in their life, and you are there on the doorstep for $15. At least the sheriff has a weapon and a badge.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The rate for occupancy and basic interior inspections range from $3 to $10 from most of the nationals. Even with those, it isn't uncommon to have the homeowner come across the hood of your car, chase after you or otherwise put you in harms way. A good friend that used to work for me was doing door knock inspections for some collection companies, Harley Davidson, etc. For $15, he was supposed to knock on the door, identify himself to the homeowner, deliver paperwork to them, call the lender in their presence and then hand their own cellphone to the homeowner to discuss their situation right there. People in the middle of divorces, drug issues, gambling debts, etc who just are not in a good place in their life, and you are there on the doorstep for $15. At least the sheriff has a weapon and a badge.


I will go to work in the oil fields in North Dakota before I do one of those!


----------



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

*Inspections*

I was told that the inspections were for loan mods and yet it`s a surprise inspection and you have to take a set of photos before you go to the door. 
The pay is off and Banks just don`t work this way, Good luck.


----------

